# Serpentine Belt routing diesel



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Same image as your thumbnail but it's actually clear enough to see the routing


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its in your owners manual

but nobody ever reads them



https://my.gm.ca/chevrolet/en/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/GMCC/dynamic/2014/chevrolet/cruze/en/2014_Chevrolet_Cruze_3rd_Print_Manual_en_CA.pdf


----------

